# Another OrchidWiz Request



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm not turning up any awards for besseae var. dalessandroi. Am I just missing them somewhere or....? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2006)

Didn't they give it it's own specie?


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

yeah, but it still doesn't turn anything up for me, either as a variety or as a species.


----------



## silence882 (Oct 20, 2006)

I believe it has only recently gotten a Certificate of Botanical Recognition, which has not yet been published in Awards Quarterly. So once the name becomes official [to the AOS], it can start being used for awards.

--Stephen


----------



## Heather (Oct 21, 2006)

Grazi....you always come through for me Stephen!


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2006)

Who got the CBR?


----------



## silence882 (Oct 21, 2006)

Tom Kalina got the CBR on Phrag dalessandroi 'Fox Valley' in November, 2005 at the monthly judging in Chicago. It was validated by Dodson.

--Stephen


----------



## Rick (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks

Now we know where to go for the real deal.


----------



## Ernie (Dec 31, 2006)

silence882 said:


> Tom Kalina got the CBR on Phrag dalessandroi 'Fox Valley' in November, 2005 at the monthly judging in Chicago. It was validated by Dodson.
> 
> --Stephen



Yep, I was on the team that did that award. Not too special a flower (an nice d'al), but we felt the waters needed to be tested as to how the taxonomists would treat it. It certainly breeds differently than straight besseae and has a different growth habit. Very important horticulturally. 

-Ernie


----------

